# ** Tacoma Burley Creek Fall Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet October 1rst 2022 !



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 11, 2022)

Another great swap meet officially set for Saturday October 1rst 2022. Artist Rick Gilmore is again creating a legendary flyer for the event. Watch for it !


----------



## JRE (May 13, 2022)

I'll be there with allot more bikes and parts next time


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 13, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up !  🤓


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 19, 2022)

HERE IT IS... EXCLUSIVE PIC OF BURLEY CREEK SWAP #2 FLYER !


----------



## JRE (May 28, 2022)

*Bump*


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 29, 2022)

Great news for Northwest folks. Nice venue, great atmosphere, overnight camping. The last one was a huge success this one will be bigger and better. Like JRE said, I'll be there and bringing more stuff than last time. The only negative I see is JAFCO's swap in Stockton is the same date.


----------

